# How to Aquascape?



## fishi91 (Mar 21, 2008)

I am very new to owning a planted tank (i began my planted 30Long in may) and my biggest problem so far is aquascaping. That is, keeping all my plants in the light without having them look so spaced out and bare. How do you acheive glowing green tanks when not all of the leave are being hit with light??
My current plants are listed in my signature and are all doing wonderful, but they still have browning leaves on the bottom unless they are completely in the light.
How do i solve this?


----------

